# reading plans



## Wensdy (Jul 18, 2006)

I have trouble reading plans for projects. have you all taken classes in plans reading?
any tips for figuring our total sq. footage for drywall hanging looking at plans?

thanks.


----------



## drywalldave (Aug 30, 2006)

I got a print reader called Scale Master to help figure plans. it looks like a pen with a wheel on the end of it. you set it to the scale of the print run it along the walls that need drywall and it will give you the linear feet of drywall. multiply that by 4 to find out the sq feet of drywall needed for walls in a house with 8 foot ceilings. multiply the linear feet by 4.5 to find out the sq feet of 9 foot ceilings. you can place a ruler on the print to find out how many ceiling board runs you need and just wheel the scale master across the room accordingly. you still need to pay attention to what you are doing and double check your self. it will give you a good take off to bid a job, but just remember that you still need to measure for board when the job is ready and adjust your bid accordingly.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't drywall full time, but have done enough to know how to figure what I need off the prints. I usually just figure how many will be needed per room. For example: 12' x 12' room will need 3-5/8" for the ceiling and 8-1/2" for the walls. Of course that is an easy example but you get the idea. These are 48"x144" (4x12) for 8' walls, or 54"x144" (4'6" x 12') for 9' walls.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Go out and buy yourself an architect scale (it's one of those goofy three sided rulers) I'm sure you've seen before. You can buy one at any office supply store for about $5.00. On every edge they have a different scale (which means if the drawing you are looking at is 1/4" = 1' then you use the 1/4 side of the ruler). Put the proper side of the ruler down on the drawing and it will tell you the length of your walls. Then all you have to do is multiply the height of the wall (which you'll find on the drawing) by the length of the wall (which your fancy new ruler will give you) and bingo. Add up all walls and ceilings for the project and you'll have your material required.

Drywall costs the same per square foot no matter how long the sheets are (at least where I'm from). An 8' sheet is the same price per square foot as a 12' sheet. So as far as pricing a job, that's easy. Your square foot price for drywall is consistant (no matter the lengths of the board).

When it get's a little more difficult is when you land a job and have to figure the lengths of sheets you desire for each room. Will take a bit of time but figure it out per room, use longer sheets to eliminate joints (especially if you are taping as well). And as Maj stated they do sell wider drywall as well for higher walls (really helps eliminate joints).

Finally, for rooms with vaulted or cathedral ceilings you'll have to resort back to your high school math to figure out the area of the triangles involved (although I usually just take the total height of the room by the length and call it good). Most of the pieces of drywall you cut off will end up being waste anyway...

I hope this helps you!!!


----------

